# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  مدافع الامل احمد موسى تنمبش  فى الانتظار  . .

## الصاااااقعة

*مدافع الامل عطبرة النجم المتألق فى الدورة الأولى  تنمبش
فى انتظار جدية سوداكال . .
                        	*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*رغم الروح العدائيه البلقاها المريخ في عطبره من لاعبي وجمهور الامل ، لكن لاعبي الامل يفضلون الانتقال للمريخ ، حاجه غريبه يا صاقعه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ده ناس الامل قالو دايرين فيهو ستة مليار

اخير عدمو 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصطفى منصور
					

رغم الروح العدائيه البلقاها المريخ في عطبره من لاعبي وجمهور الامل ، لكن لاعبي الامل يفضلون الانتقال للمريخ ، حاجه غريبه يا صاقعه



ملاحظة مهمة جدا وصحيحة جدا 
*

----------


## abufulla

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصطفى منصور
					

رغم الروح العدائيه البلقاها المريخ في عطبره من لاعبي وجمهور الامل ، لكن لاعبي الامل يفضلون الانتقال للمريخ ، حاجه غريبه يا صاقعه




افعل اى شىء حتى تصل مبتغاك (المريخ)
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الأمل يدعو لاجتماع طارى لمناقشة طلب للزناطير للمدافع تنمبش  

على المجلس ان يتحرك الآن  قبل فوات الأوان  حتى ولو كان مجرد 
تشويش للزناطير   . . .  هل من مسمع
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللاعب يرقب فى الزعيم وينتظر وعد سوداكال
                        	*

----------

